# Whats Up With Scribd



## Anonymous (Aug 14, 2010)

Now Scribd wants money to download documents.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 14, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## darshevo (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe they are splitting up their database into items that are free and some that are not? I read this article yesterday off there:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/28318404/How-to-Build-and-Operate-a-Miller-Table

and had no request to pay them. Sucks to see another great free service go by the wayside 

** EDIT ** I see that the cost involved is if you want to physically download the material, reading of it is free (coincidentally decided to download the miller table doc so I could close the window)


-Lance


----------



## Palladium (Aug 15, 2010)

All of mine are still free for download. I have the option to give them away for free or to sell them through Scribd. That may be what they are talking about is for the ones that are for sale.


----------



## darshevo (Aug 15, 2010)

Do you get a cut of the cost Palladium? The 9.00 fee/mo is for unlimited, wondering if they give you a little kick back if your article happens to be the one that someone subscribes off of. I know that they offer some articles through their store that are purchase only

-Lance


----------

